# Unberechtigter VAC Bann ?



## Zinne89 (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

vorweg das betrifft nicht mich sondern einen Kumpel.....

Wir haben vor 5 Jahren mal bei MW2 etwas gecheatet und sind dafür auch mit nem Bann bestraft wurden (jung und dumm sag ich nur), aber wann wird älter und klüger und lässt den Käse natürlich weil sonst des ganze Game kein Spass mehr macht


Nun haben wir allerdings folgende Situation das mein Kumpel ein VAC Bann für BO3 bekommen hat und das ganze grundlos, wir spielen zu 99% immer zusammen und er sagt auch das er nicht gecheatet hat und versteht das nicht?

Kann man da irgendwas tun ?

Weil wenn ich ehrlich bin kann es doch nicht angehen das grundlos das Game gesperrt wird....

Können das andere Programme verursachen, wenn ja welche ?


Hoffe ihr habt ein Paar Tipps für meinen Kumpel.


Gruß

Zinne


----------



## WarPilot (11. Januar 2016)

Grundlos ist bei BO3 nicht. Es reicht schon ein Emblem, Namen, Steam Profil oder SP Cheats.


----------



## Zinne89 (11. Januar 2016)

Also es ist wie gesagt an dem Spiel 0,00 gemacht wurden 

Name - schon ewig der gleiche
Emblem - nur was schon da ist

Was sind SP cheats ? aber wie gesagt garkein cheat 

und was meinst du mit Profil ? was sollte da nicht sein oder in welche Richtung denkst du da ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Januar 2016)

Warst du dabei als er gezockt hat, also hast du ihm über die Schulter geschaut? 

Vac bannt eigentlich nicht so schnell. 

Im Zweifel mal an den Steam Support wenden und fragen warum.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. Januar 2016)

Tja, der gute hat gecheatet. Ende
Und wenns nur Cheat Engine war das gelaufen ist


----------



## Zinne89 (11. Januar 2016)

Wir kennen uns ewig und genau so lang sind wir beste spezln  und er würde mir schon sagen wenn er ******** gebaut hätte.....

Können das auch andere Programme verursachen?

Habe auch in einigen Foren gelesen das Leute wieder entbannt worden sind weil es unberechtigt war


Dann werden wir mal was für Steam aufsetzen und kucken was von denen kommt 

andere Ideen ???


----------



## Zwitschack (11. Januar 2016)

Denke, dein Kumpel sollte sich lieber an den Support wenden und sich da erkundigen, wieso er gesperrt wurde. Hier kann dir auf Grund der fehlenden Informationen nicht geholfen werden.


----------



## tandel (11. Januar 2016)

Komisch, warum meldest Du Dich in seinem Namen hier? Mag sein, dass Du ihm 100% vertraust, für uns Außenstehende "riecht" es halt nach cheaten. Nur traut er sich nicht, Dich zu enttäuschen. Eben weil ihr so gute Kumpels seid.
Ansonsten hilft maximal, dass er sich an den Support richtet.


----------



## Zinne89 (11. Januar 2016)

er ist in keine Forum Mitglied deswegen schreib ich 

haben jetzt ne Meldung an VAC und an Steam gemacht mal schauen was passiert

ne eher nich tandel würde ihm sagen das er a depp is und mehr nich xD


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. Januar 2016)

Glaub es mir. VAC bannt nicht einfach so
Das ist ein automatisches System. Wenn da was mit dem Read Process Memory oder Write Process Memory Befehl kommt, dann ist er ganz schnell gebannt sofern der Cheat in der Datenbank ist.


----------



## kero81 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe der wird nicht entbannt und dich solltens gleich mitbannen da du ja in mw2 schon gecheatet hast. Null Toleranz für Cheater...


----------



## powstaniec (24. Januar 2016)

Falls du die Geschäftsbedingungen mal angesehen hättest, wűrde sich deine Frage erűbrigen


----------

